

America May Have Just Unveiled a New Weapon to Combat Russia's Action in Ukraine - ytNumbers
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/03/30/america-may-have-just-unveiled-a-new-weapon-to-com.aspx

======
NicoJuicy
I thought it's weapon against Russia's gas was shale gas.

There has even been talk to buy more shale gas from America (in the NATO top
of Europe).. So we wouldn't be so dependant on Russia.

(And Ukraine was Russia's secret pawn in raising prices, as the Russian gas is
delivered through pipelines (through Ukrain, see a map here :
[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-02-20/ukraine-
situation-e...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-02-20/ukraine-situation-
explained-one-map\))).

